# Little confused as to NIE and autónomo



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

I've recently been offered a job with an intl School on autónomo basis. They have told me the first thing I need to do is get an NIE so this is what I've done:

Went to the bank and paid 9.45 and got a stamp on a modelo 179 form.

At the moment the only paperwork I have is a completed ex-15 form, the modelo form and my passport. Can anyone help as to what I have to do next? From what I've read I have to visit either a police station or government offfice but I have no idea which one..? Does where I go depend on the bank I paid the fee at?

Furthermore, has my NIE already been assigned? I was told it was done once I paid at the bank but I can't see it anywhere on the form...

Like I said I have read a lot bout what to do but what Im confused about is whether I can start working now, or I have to wait until I get the NIE then once I have this can start the autónomo.

Thanks guys


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've recently been offered a job with an intl School on autónomo basis. They have told me the first thing I need to do is get an NIE so this is what I've done:
> 
> ...


You have to get an NIE before you sign on to be an autónomo and you need to sign on the registro de cuidadano de la unión as you need to show that piece of paper (or card) to the seguridad social.
Just so that you know, it's not usual for teachers in international schools to be self employed. It can happen, but...
There is some info here about being autonomo, but some of it does not apply to those working in education, for example we don't have to file IVA, do quarterly returns Advoco : Free Advice Centre*
*


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've recently been offered a job with an intl School on autónomo basis. They have told me the first thing I need to do is get an NIE so this is what I've done:
> 
> ...


You need to get your NIE from the main Police station in the town where you live. I believe nowadays you have to make an appointment online. When you go for your appointment make sure you take all the documentation that is required plus several photocopies of each.

There are several sites on the internet that will fully explain what is required. 

You can get your NIE before you come to live in Spain by applying to the Spanish embassy in London.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You have to get an NIE before you sign on to be an autónomo and you need to sign on the registro de cuidadano de la unión as you need to show that piece of paper (or card) to the seguridad social.
> Just so that you know, it's not usual for teachers in international schools to be self employed. It can happen, but...
> There is some info here about being autonomo, but some of it does not apply to those working in education, for example we don't have to file IVA, do quarterly returns Advoco : Free Advice Centre*
> *


I thought it odd that an International school wanted the OP to be self-employed too - very odd!

Anyway yes - BigDeezel needs to get the NIE as said using EX15, then register as autónomo, & then use the autónomo registration when signing on the registro de cuidadano de la unió. (using EX18)

There's info here about the forms & where to take them, in the first post. For the autónomo registration I'd see a gestor. They can talk the OP through the ramifications & costs of registering as autónomo & do the paperwork.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> You need to get your NIE from the main Police station in the town where you live. I believe nowadays you have to make an appointment online. When you go for your appointment make sure you take all the documentation that is required plus several photocopies of each.
> 
> There are several sites on the internet that will fully explain what is required.
> 
> You can get your NIE before you come to live in Spain by applying to the Spanish embassy in London.


Just to clarify; You actually go to your nearest EXTRANJERIA which is normally located within the National Police Station - but may be elsewhere.

Some extranjeria offer an online booking system but many don't. In that case you have to turn up VERY early to be allocated one of the few appointment tickets issued each day.

As mentioned above, you will also have to get your residency certificate by signing on the list of foreigners at the same place. This is done via form EX18. If you don't have an NIE when you apply, one will be allocated then.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks guys

I went to the local one today in Estepona and can't get an appointment until mid-June :-(.

I'm absolutely flummoxed as I really want this job but they have stated I can't start work without it. I was basing my eligibility on the fact that I used to be able to use just my passport but that has since changed.

Absolutely gutted.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I went to the local one today in Estepona and can't get an appointment until mid-June :-(.
> 
> ...


Look for work starting this September. Int schools are already holding interviews and it's hardly worth starting now when the school year is finishing. Why is a school looking for a teacher now anyway? Look for a school that asks for qualified teachers and that give you a contract rather than asking you to go self employed. This list of Brit Counc approved school will help
https://www.britishcouncil.es/sites/default/files/british-council-list-of-british-schools.pdf


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Go to a Gestor or lawyer to help. I tried to do all this myself and even though my wife is a Spanish speaker we just kept getting knocked back by the officer. They often make things hard for you as they mainly deal with immigrants from non EU countries and perhaps make certain assumptions etc. Anyway we paid 70 Euros each to Gestor who took us to Elche and did everything for us in 10 mins. Basically you need a bit of enchufa here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Look for work starting this September. Int schools are already holding interviews and it's hardly worth starting now when the school year is finishing. Why is a school looking for a teacher now anyway? Look for a school that asks for qualified teachers and that give you a contract rather than asking you to go self employed. This list of Brit Counc approved school will help
> https://www.britishcouncil.es/sites/default/files/british-council-list-of-british-schools.pdf


Yep - there are only what - 7 weeks left to the school year?

Maybe that's why they want BD to be self-employed? They might not want to issue a contract this late in the school year - & that way there's also no promise of a job in September


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks guys

Yes I have the gestor for the autónomo stuff but the NIE i just did myself but as each are connected it's a bit frustrating.

In any case, the school were employing me for that remaining period and for summer then if everything went well it would continue. 

Bit gutted however there is the option of a swift trip to the U.K. to get it.. anyways thanks again


----------



## IrinaS (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi at the moment they give out quick appointments in Malaga.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the info guys.

Now just one final question: being an eu citizen, is it possible to commence work without the NIE and be contracted using my passport? TBH as I write this this doesn't seem to make sense but someone who works for local govt here mentioned that it may be upto the employer as it perfectly legal with a British passport...?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> 
> Now just one final question: being an eu citizen, is it possible to commence work without the NIE and be contracted using my passport? TBH as I write this this doesn't seem to make sense but someone who works for local govt here mentioned that it may be upto the employer as it perfectly legal with a British passport...?


I'm afraid they're wrong.

You will need an NIE and also a Social Security number so that you can pay tax and SS (NI effectively).

But then an NIE is simple to get and if you have a contract of employment, so is the SS number.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks guys

By an absolute stroke of luck I got my NIE today (the office by a complete god send was empty!)

I'm going to write another post about autónomo now as I just went to an agency whic would set it up for me but we're charging nearly €300 to do it !


----------

